# pictures



## emmawoood (Dec 26, 2007)

can anyone tell me how to attach a picture to my blog. Tar Emma


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

You need to resize them first... no huge pics, then add them by clicking







and browsing to the right location.


----------

